# firefox 89 Change huge tabs in proton UI into thinner



## T-Daemon (Jun 7, 2021)

If somebody else doesn't like the www/firefox 89 huge tabs in the proton UI this is how to make them thinner without disabling proton:

about:config
browser.compactmode.show    true
right click on toolbar , choose 'Customize Toolbar ...'
go to 'Density' menu on the bottom bar
choose 'Compact (not supported)'


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 7, 2021)

This is pretty useful too: https://github.com/black7375/Firefox-UI-Fix


----------



## jsm (Jun 7, 2021)

also one can set browser.proton.enabled to false in about:config


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 7, 2021)

Actually the main problem of firefox is the promise of having only proton and complete removal of compact mode in 90.


----------



## Denis Shaposhnikov (Jun 7, 2021)

One more useful reskin: https://github.com/aris-t2/customcssforfx


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 7, 2021)

jsm said:


> also one can set browser.proton.enabled to false in about:config


I knew of that setting but I didn't want to loose the proton UI, should have formulated the guide more accurate, edited accordingly.


----------

